# 1lb of liver is nearly 800cals / 120 gram protein



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

had a plate full of ox beef liver (1lb) and thought i wonder what i have just pigged out on ....http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/usda/beef-liver-(cooked-pan-fried)?portionid=47485&portionamount=1.000

Given that liver is cheap as chips, 120g protein for less than £1.50? yes please!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Yep liver is good,just don't overdo it couse it has lots of iron and vitamin A.Also if i remember correct it's high in cholesterol.

Ninja


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

looks disgusting whats it taste like?


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Man I love liver. It's good **** jimmy but definitely an acquired taste! Bit like marmite (not the taste!).


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lambs liver is foookin awesome.... get some leeks and onions in there too i could eat bowls full of the stuff !!!!


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

120g protein = 480 cals. That means the remaining 320cals is bout 35g fat, right?? That's half my daily fats allowance! Got a bad feeling they're guna be saturated fats aswell...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Yep liver is good,just don't overdo it couse it has lots of iron and vitamin A.Also if i remember correct it's high in cholesterol.
> 
> Ninja


Liver's excellent - one of the main foods of old-school bodybuilders!

And please let's get this straight - cholesterol in food does *not* cause a rise in your own cholesterol!

And anyway, raised serum cholesterol does not cause cardiovascular disease; low cholesterol has been shown to cause many diseases including joint and muscle pain, stroke, heart attack and cancer.

You need cholesterol and saturated fat to make your testosterone work.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Where's the proof that sat fats are any worse than others?

There isn't any.

Trans fats are another matter.

You need sat fats and cholesterol to make testosterone work...


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

Liver FTW by all accounts!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Used to eat loads of desicated liver tablets years ago, not to keen on the actual liver though lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Addoctor Magnus said:


> 120g protein = 480 cals. That means the remaining 320cals is bout 35g fat, right?? That's half my daily fats allowance! Got a bad feeling they're guna be saturated fats aswell...


Think you would benefit majorly if you spent a bit more time reading about fats instead of assuming the worst bud.

Haven't had liver for a long time but with values like that I'm sure I can change that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

calve's liver is gorgeous. more expensive, though.


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

1Tonne said:


> Think you would benefit majorly if you spent a bit more time reading about fats instead of assuming the worst bud.
> 
> Haven't had liver for a long time but with values like that I'm sure I can change that.


Ya know what, if he clicked on link i provided it tell you the full break down, and it aint 35grams of fat lol!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Liver's excellent - one of the main foods of old-school bodybuilders!
> 
> And please let's get this straight - cholesterol in food does *not* cause a rise in your own cholesterol!
> 
> ...


All i said do not overdo it. We get plenty of fats and cholesterol every day specially if you are eating whole eggs like me 

Ninja


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Been tempted to try liver for some time, might have to give it ago then as meat is so expensive.

Reccently moved out and discovering how expensive food actually is


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> lambs liver is foookin awesome.... get some leeks and onions in there too i could eat bowls full of the stuff !!!!


X2, Nothing beats liver in onion gravy with chips aswell.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

andysutils said:


> X2, Nothing beats liver in onion gravy with chips aswell.


if bulking and on a cycle would you eat chips with the liver?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

would liver be too heavy to have as a late meal? is it hard to digest?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

johnnyg said:


> if bulking and on a cycle would you eat chips with the liver?


Yes, as i make my own chips from my own grown potatoes


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

I've heard you should only have X amount of liver in a certain time frame...not sure if it's legit or not. If it's that cheap and that wholesome, god I hope that the fear around it is urban legend cos I need to get me summa dat!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Does depend on what country your from as unlike muscle anything the animals taken your get a fair potent wack of it as well i.e. cows liver in the US and the nice dose of growth hormone or if its pigs a (un)healthy serving of anti-biotics.

Generally a liver from an animal that is grass fed is the safest way to ensure the beast died healthy and would be safer to eat *raw* if one chooses. :drool:

I think calves liver is loaded with iron and lamb/beef is loaded with vitamin A. But to my knowledge i dont think you can overdose on Iron unless its the synthetic kind. As for the vitamin A make sure you dose up on Vitamin D as i think thats the vitamin that helps lower it (going by memory).


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great source of protein, but as mentioned, high in vit A, which in large doses is toxic! Especially if your takin vit supps as it is.


----------

